# 20.6.3 RC15



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

RC 15 downloaded and installed on my 4 minis and two bolts this evening. Haven't noticed anything yet


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Am curious as to this revision. Coming, as it did, just a day after the last revision, almost feels as if something was caught from the last revision too late and RC15 was sent out as a correction.

Just connected and forced a download, but no RC15 (have RC13).


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

This is unexpected. It gives me hope they are not done, and are still trying to fix all the bugs.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The way they are going and number of bugs left to fix it will be RC200 before we are back to pre 20.6.3 status.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mini received RC15 also. Mystery after mystery.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

All of my Tivo's received RC13 yesterday morning and RC15 last night. Hoping this fixes a bunch of quirks I've seen over the past few weeks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

May be someone figured out using 13 might not be a great idea


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I only got RC13 on my one Bolt, and it did fix Amazon Prime movies so I get the picture and the sound, before this update I only got the sound on the Amazon movies


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> I only got RC13 on my one Bolt, and it did fix Amazon Prime movies so I get the picture and the sound, before this update I only got the sound on the Amazon movies


I see that sometimes, including after I got RC 13, however if I back out of the show/movie and go right back in I get the video and sound.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Could this be related?

My network logo for The Weather Channel in HD is now the logo for HSN. I now have color on my CNN and USA logos.

Now, I understand the next two weeks are going to be bad (Politics and Playoffs), but I had to do a restart to get my To Do List updated past 1/21. I can't get agreement between the guide, Screener, tvguide.com, TitanTV and tv.com.

I think my Roamio is having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I don't have any of the updates but some of my channel logos have changed (incorrectly). You're right, the Weather Channel logo now shows as HSN. Destination America shows as Decades, which we don't even get on Comcast.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

andyf said:


> I don't have any of the updates but some of my channel logos have changed (incorrectly). You're right, the Weather Channel logo now shows as HSN. Destination America shows as Decades, which we don't even get on Comcast.


Wasn't there a TiVo e-mail address posted here to send logo problems to?

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And no release notes yet, huh, as to what TiVo is installing on my personal property?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just going to add my weather channel and destination American logos are off


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Is this supposed to be updating all models? My Bolt has 13 and my Premiere still has 7.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Somewhat amusing, my Bolt is now on RC 15, my Roamio RC 13 & my Premiere RC 7. They have all called in for today. Will have to see if I can find any differences between RC 15 & RC 13.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

our roaio's had the lafftv logo on investigation discovery and it was corrected with this update


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

@TiVoMargret any chance of a change log and things you would like us to test when new build are distributed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The logo problem is not specific to RC15. I just checked my other Roamio on RC13 and it is also bad. Poor USA is really bad, missing the logo in 1P manager and even Info and down. But it's only Thursday. There could be a release tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> But it's only Thursday. There could be a release tomorrow.


Good one.


----------



## peekb (Feb 12, 2005)

+1 on channel logos with RC15. I didn't have RC13 so I can't compare, but since the update I have wrong icons, missing icons, or just "old versions" of icons compared to what I had with RC7.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Logos are part of the guide data, not the software. They can update them at will.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Logos are part of the guide data, not the software. They can update them at will.


I wish:
there was a web site for logos
they would fix MSNBC
maybe they "will".


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

MSNBC logo must be possible because it's correct in my guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

andyf said:


> MSNBC logo must be possible because it's correct in my guide.


Really? All caps? Color me green with envy.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

"All Caps?" OK, so maybe it's not right. I have a little NBC peacock tail followed by msnbc.

Yes, I went to their website and see that MSNBC should be in caps.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

andyf said:


> "All Caps?" OK, so maybe it's not right. I have a little NBC peacock tail followed by msnbc.
> 
> Yes, I went to their website and see that MSNBC should be in caps.


No problem. At least it's not always:
M
S
NBC

But it is on some displays. I even sent them a support request with a link to the correct logo. But, in the bigger scheme of things, this is a small matter. Now that we have RC15 and accessibility updates, what next?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

GUIDE -- GUIDE -- GUIDE.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> GUIDE -- GUIDE -- GUIDE.


I think I posted earlier, but things are a total mess for the next few weeks. I now have some local sports causing programs to be moved. Life is not fair.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Obviously, life is telling you to go out and play in the snow, and to read a book by the fire. I sometimes need to remind myself to listen to life.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

You know since they moved to a different provider. The guide has dropped in quality to sometimes worthless.. I have a few season passes where every episode is recorded because there is no information to indicate new or old episode. I don't know if this is due to any updates to TiVo firmware.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

We have very few channels on our OTA setup but we actually gained an icon! AntennaTV now has an icon however it's half the size of every other icon, hah


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

cybergrimes said:


> We have very few channels on our OTA setup but we actually gained an icon! AntennaTV now has an icon however it's half the size of every other icon, hah


Funny how when you have a limited number of OTA channels, getting a logo feels like a present.

In addition to Antenna, I also got a This! logo.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Hey it's amazing what a new logo will do for you!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bling is nice.


----------



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

Roamio updated last night to RC15 but Priemiere is still on RC7.

Has anyone with a Primiere updated to RC15?

John


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Mini received RC15 also. Mystery after mystery.


My Bolt+ was updated to RC15, but Mini still at RC7 after a couple of days of connecting to Tivo Central... Anyone else's update? Is there a trick here?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

webminster said:


> My Bolt+ was updated to RC15, but Mini still at RC7 after a couple of days of connecting to Tivo Central... Anyone else's update? Is there a trick here?


They phase the updates so there is nothing you can do except wait.

Scott


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JonR said:


> Roamio updated last night to RC15 but Priemiere is still on RC7.
> 
> Has anyone with a Primiere updated to RC15?
> 
> John


Right now I have a Bolt and a Premiere online. My Bolt got 15 last night but my Premiere is still on 7. I guess I don't care as long as they work. With these last couple of updates I don't even see any changes, anyway.

This morning my Premiere couldn't see my Bolt and I wondered if something bad was happening. Last night, at one point, my Bolt got stuck on the 'My Shows' page with the cursor on 'Bdrm Tivo' and I had to restart it to get it unstuck. Then, this morning Premiere couldn't see Bolt. But that seemed to resolve itself. Always something going on lately!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

webminster said:


> My Bolt+ was updated to RC15, but Mini still at RC7 after a couple of days of connecting to Tivo Central... Anyone else's update? Is there a trick here?


If you're desperate to get the four hour timeout restored, you could email Margret with the TSN. That should get it done if you force a connection on the Mini after 1pm Eastern Monday. If they are off Monday, then try Tuesday.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Roamio HMO music is not fixed.
Reappearing left column is not fixed.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That re-appearing left column thing just pisses me off. Any re-start, even if you have to re-start a machine yourself, and it puts that damnable thing in. I guess about the only thing I can be grateful for is that they don't change ALL my settings.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> Roamio HMO music is not fixed.
> Reappearing left column is not fixed.


This is a little weird, streaming music from my computer doesn't work on my base Roamio which is now on RC 15, but it does work on my Bolt on RC 15 and my Premiere on RC 7.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> This is a little weird, streaming music from my computer doesn't work on my base Roamio which is now on RC 15, but it does work on my Bolt on RC 15 and my Premiere on RC 7.


I think it has always worked on the Premiere. I don't know if this has been a Roamio only issue. That would be weird.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

compnurd said:


> RC 15 downloaded and installed on my 4 minis and two bolts this evening. Haven't noticed anything yet


My Bolt+ has been updated twice this week and is now on RC15, but my 3 minis with older TSNs are still on RC7. All 4 of my TSNs were submitted to the 'early update' page at the same time. I wonder how they decide which boxes to update and when?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Good question. I put in to margret for the RC13 update. The 15 was surprise 

I think the update page just applied to the main 20.6.3 update. Not the subsequent release


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Steve said:


> My Bolt+ has been updated twice this week and is now on RC15, but my 3 minis with older TSNs are still on RC7. All 4 of my TSNs were submitted to the 'early update' page at the same time. I wonder how they decide which boxes to update and when?


I never put anything on the 'early update page', but I got RC7, RC13, and RC15. In fact, RC7 was what brought me here last fall mad about getting such a buggy prerelease that I never asked for.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> I never put anything on the 'early update page', but I got RC7, RC13, and RC15. In fact, RC7 was what brought me here last fall mad about getting such a buggy prerelease that I never asked for.


These aren't pre-releases despite the "RC" that might make you think so (and despite the bugs!). If you add your TSN to the priority update page, you can get into one of the first groups to get a new version but it's the same version.

Scott


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

Received RC13 yesterday, all I really noticed were some channel logos changed:

- Gained WGN America logo (it has always been blank before)
- Lost Investigation Discovery logo (just says IDHD-E in the guide now.. this channel has the worst luck with logos, last year it said LAFF for about 6 months then was fixed with the switch to Rovi)
- Lost TruTV logo (just says truTVHD-E in the guide now... at least I think it used to have a logo)

Received RC15 this morning and the only thing I noticed is that my recently deleted folder is now empty, not sure if that is related or not (tivo was about 50% full).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What's the logo for The Weather Channel HD? Mine is for HSN. I was also missing logos for most items in my 1P Manager. That seems to be fixed now, along with logos on the Info tuner display of USA.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> These aren't pre-releases despite the "RC" that might make you think so (and despite the bugs!). If you add your TSN to the priority update page, you can get into one of the first groups to get a new version but it's the same version.
> Scott


I know, I quickly found out that everybody got it. I had assumed I somehow got an early release because so many things were suddenly broken.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

sharkster said:


> That re-appearing left column thing just pisses me off. Any re-start, even if you have to re-start a machine yourself, and it puts that damnable thing in. I guess about the only thing I can be grateful for is that they don't change ALL my settings.


I agree about the rebooting left column thing, but the good part of that is, I immediately know when the unit was rebooted without me doing it (software update, power outage etc). I'm trying to look at the positive aspect of it LOL.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ohboy710 said:


> I agree about the rebooting left column thing, but the good part of that is, I immediately know when the unit was rebooted without me doing it (software update, power outage etc). I'm trying to look at the positive aspect of it LOL.


Don't be so sure. I see it happen without a reboot. Not every day, but several times a week. Only in the morning and not related to a guide update.

And I have a UPS and all tuners are not on the same channel as they would be with a restart.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Something new? I just noticed that if I search for "CBS", one of the results is my local channel number with the option to select the channel.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I'm getting it with some of the calls Tivo makes (not the service call, but the other one I think).

My old standby for knowing if my Tivos have been restarted is that I use the Tivo clock. If I turn on the tv and the Tivo clock is gone I know there's been a restart so I see what's going on.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

sharkster said:


> That re-appearing left column thing just pisses me off. Any re-start, even if you have to re-start a machine yourself, and it puts that damnable thing in. I guess about the only thing I can be grateful for is that they don't change ALL my settings.


I don't get why people feel the left column is so onerous. All it does is shrink down the center listing a bit. Personally I like it for the partially watched category so I can remember what I have started to watch and quickly go to it.

Also, I have never understood the fascination with logos, missing or incorrect. Don't people who watch much tv know what the channel numbers are for networks? Do you actually search a guide looking for a logo rather than the number? I'm not being critical, just pointing out different people have different habits/routines.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just don't like the look of the left column thing and it also makes 'My Shows' look smaller. I'm blind as a bat so I like to see all my shows in the larger fashion. The categorization nature of the left column is not for me at all. I'm the only one who uses the Tivos (my husband can barely use a VCR. hehe). Therefore, I just want my settings to stay the way I put them.

For me, it's just clutter and clutter gives me anxiety. I personally don't use the logos on the channels because it made it too busy for me. I was unable to ascertain what some channels were with the logos, so I turned that off. Looks fun, but it wasn't practical for me. 

I totally can see how some people might like the categorization column. Choices - always good, eh?  But MY choice is to not use it and they shouldn't be changing personal settings every time they connect. It's just weird to me.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I'm getting it with some of the calls Tivo makes (not the service call, but the other one I think).
> 
> My old standby for knowing if my Tivos have been restarted is that I use the Tivo clock. If I turn on the tv and the Tivo clock is gone I know there's been a restart so I see what's going on.


Same here, I'll know when I get the update when the clock goes away.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JACKASTOR said:


> You know since they moved to a different provider. The guide has dropped in quality to sometimes worthless.. I have a few season passes where every episode is recorded because there is no information to indicate new or old episode. I don't know if this is due to any updates to TiVo firmware.


what's worse the guide data is in house now owned by tivo


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> what's worse the guide data is in house now owned by tivo


What's worse, Tivo is in house, now owned by the lousy guide company.


----------



## the_titan (Dec 26, 2015)

For those of us on FiOS in Washington DC, this update is important because we've been suffering from a little known, largely ignored issue of not being able to record anything on Fox for over 3 months - nor watch Fox on Minis. Complaining has gone nowhere despite the MONTHS of this issue being out there. It always gets met with a, "we're aware of the issue, have no idea what happened, and our engineers are working on it." Well, today TiVo suddenly claims that RC15 will fix it, but despite calling home 30 times, rebooting four times, rebooting with software update kickstart codes 3 times, and already being on the priority upgrade list, RC15 will not download - we're stuck on RC7. Funny thing is that TiVo tech support that now claims this update is the fix-it-all said to just connect to the TiVo server three times until it says there is an upgrade pending... hah.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Got this update last night and the issue with no Dolby Digital when using a receiver still does not work. You still get 2 channel stereo and then you have to enter TiVo Central and then enter and exit the settings menu to get it to start outputting DD 5.1. You then have to repeat the issue when you put the receiver back into HDMI standby to get the TiVo outputting 2 channel stereo. It has been a year and a month since TiVo broke this. It looks like this will never get fixed.


----------



## gbertler (Feb 11, 2004)

One of my Tivos is a series 3, still on version 11.something. It also has HSN logo for the Weather Channel.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone else with RC15 having the UI (outside of watching content) lock up for 1 to 4 seconds while navigating around the menus but then having the queued up button presses execute, but *without* seeing the blue spinning circle? Had a few blue spinning circle problems a couple days before getting RC13, none with RC13, but now with RC15 I have this issue that I don't know if it is essentially the same problem as a BSC or a problem specific to my month and a half old Bolt.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

the_titan said:


> For those of us on FiOS in Washington DC, this update is important because we've been suffering from a little known, largely ignored issue of not being able to record anything on Fox for over 3 months - nor watch Fox on Minis. Complaining has gone nowhere despite the MONTHS of this issue being out there. It always gets met with a, "we're aware of the issue, have no idea what happened, and our engineers are working on it." Well, today TiVo suddenly claims that RC15 will fix it, but despite calling home 30 times, rebooting four times, rebooting with software update kickstart codes 3 times, and already being on the priority upgrade list, RC15 will not download - we're stuck on RC7. Funny thing is that TiVo tech support that now claims this update is the fix-it-all said to just connect to the TiVo server three times until it says there is an upgrade pending... hah.


It's good to hear that RC15 is the official fix to the FIOS FoX problem.
That was quick! They only publicly asked for Beta testers for the fix 10 days ago. They really decided to push the update out fast (after the long delays in getting to the stage of being able to work on it (getting the raw input from Verizon)). This undoubtedly explains the RC13/RC15 shenanigans - RC15 must be RC13 with just this fix added.

(I'm not sure why you said the issue is little known - I know I've read probably 400 messages about it; mostly here. That's a good number for a local issue!)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure about "official" as these recent updates have no notes as to their function.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've started seeing this on both my new Bolts as well. Rebooting doesn't seem to solve it.



cogx said:


> Anyone else with RC15 having the UI (outside of watching content) lock up for 1 to 4 seconds while navigating around the menus but then having the queued up button presses execute, but *without* seeing the blue spinning circle? Had a few blue spinning circle problems a couple days before getting RC13, none with RC13, but now with RC15 I have this issue that I don't know if it is essentially the same problem as a BSC or a problem specific to my month and a half old Bolt.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

t1v0fan2004 said:


> I've started seeing this on both my new Bolts as well. Rebooting doesn't seem to solve it.


I had this happen also but it has stopped


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

cogx said:


> Anyone else with RC15 having the UI (outside of watching content) lock up for 1 to 4 seconds while navigating around the menus but then having the queued up button presses execute, but *without* seeing the blue spinning circle? Had a few blue spinning circle problems a couple days before getting RC13, none with RC13, but now with RC15 I have this issue that I don't know if it is essentially the same problem as a BSC or a problem specific to my month and a half old Bolt.


It happens while it's processing the new guide data. Especially the first few times after a software update. If it continues to happen, a reboot usually fixes it for me.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

BobCamp1 said:


> It happens while it's processing the new guide data. Especially the first few times after a software update. If it continues to happen, a reboot usually fixes it for me.


No, the last time I've seen this particular issue where the UI is completely unresponsive for a period of time (think hardware interrupts) was back when my original S3's HDD was dying a slow death years ago and had to be replaced. It never happened on a Roamio only used for a few months (despite having plenty of the BSC problems this past November and last weekend for a short period of time) and didn't happen on my newer Bolt until right after RC15 was installed. However, I did a kickstart 57 and it appears to behaving itself for the time being.

However, I don't have enough data yet to know if it is really a HDD problem in my particular unit or if a programming change in RC15 is the cause for this different behavior. If this really is a result of a coding change in RC15, it is dumb change. I'd rather see Blue Spinning Circles rather than have the UI be complete locked up with no visual cue to tell me to stop pressing remote buttons.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes... Seeing this only on 15.

It's not updating guide data. A reboot did not help.

I see it mostly in my To Do and One Pass Manager but not limited to those areas.



cogx said:


> Anyone else with RC15 having the UI (outside of watching content) lock up for 1 to 4 seconds while navigating around the menus but then having the queued up button presses execute, but *without* seeing the blue spinning circle? Had a few blue spinning circle problems a couple days before getting RC13, none with RC13, but now with RC15 I have this issue that I don't know if it is essentially the same problem as a BSC or a problem specific to my month and a half old Bolt.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine has stopped doing this as of a few days ago.. speeds through the menus now


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

It fixed the C423 error that I was seeing on our Bolt and Premiere when trying to access our Series 3. In other words, I can now browse the recordings on our Series 3 at last.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

the_titan said:


> For those of us on FiOS in Washington DC, this update is important because we've been suffering from a little known, largely ignored issue of not being able to record anything on Fox for over 3 months - nor watch Fox on Minis. Complaining has gone nowhere despite the MONTHS of this issue being out there. It always gets met with a, "we're aware of the issue, have no idea what happened, and our engineers are working on it." Well, today TiVo suddenly claims that RC15 will fix it, but despite calling home 30 times, rebooting four times, rebooting with software update kickstart codes 3 times, and already being on the priority upgrade list, RC15 will not download - we're stuck on RC7. Funny thing is that TiVo tech support that now claims this update is the fix-it-all said to just connect to the TiVo server three times until it says there is an upgrade pending... hah.


RC15 appears to have fixed the 505/506 issue on my Roamios. It was pushed to a couple of them two nights ago, but I haven't checked my third one to see if it's been updated yet. If not, I'll see if I can force an update on that one.

I just checked one of my Minis; it is still on RC7, and still exhibits the skipping issue on 505. I also forced a connection to TiVo but no update. ((shrug))


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RC15 arrived last night on our Roamio Pro and also fixed the connection issues with our S3 TiVos but did not fix the playing music issue from TiVo Desktop or pyTivo.

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> RC15 arrived last night on our Roamio Pro and also fixed the connection issues with our S3 TiVos but did not fix the playing music issue from TiVo Desktop or pyTivo.
> 
> Scott


This music issue is weird as it only affects Roamios. Works fine with my Premiere and Bolt. Wonder what is different with the Roamios.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, can confirm that music playback is still broken on Roamios with RC15. They broke it and they need to fix it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Roamio Pro is still on RC7. Is there any rhyme or reason as to who is getting RC13/15?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

morac said:


> My Roamio Pro is still on RC7. Is there any rhyme or reason as to who is getting RC13/15?


You just have to wait until it's your TiVo's turn. My Roamio Pro just updated (no special request to do so) but my Mini is still RC7.

Scott


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> Got this update last night and the issue with no Dolby Digital when using a receiver still does not work. You still get 2 channel stereo and then you have to enter TiVo Central and then enter and exit the settings menu to get it to start outputting DD 5.1. You then have to repeat the issue when you put the receiver back into HDMI standby to get the TiVo outputting 2 channel stereo. It has been a year and a month since TiVo broke this. It looks like this will never get fixed.


Just got the update to RC15 on my Roamio Pro; still waiting for the Mini to get the update. The issue continues as you stated above. I PM'd @TiVoMargret on 12/8/16 but never received a reply. I wish others would PM her about this issue so perhaps they will take it more seriously and fix it soon.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Does RC13/15 fix the issue where occasionally the audio output gets stuck in PCM only mode until the user goes to a SD only screen?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

morac said:


> Does RC13/15 fix the issue where occasionally the audio output gets stuck in PCM only mode until the user goes to a SD only screen?


No.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

cogx said:


> Anyone else with RC15 having the UI (outside of watching content) lock up for 1 to 4 seconds while navigating around the menus but then having the queued up button presses execute, but *without* seeing the blue spinning circle? Had a few blue spinning circle problems a couple days before getting RC13, none with RC13, but now with RC15 I have this issue that I don't know if it is essentially the same problem as a BSC or a problem specific to my month and a half old Bolt.


 Mine has been locking up since the beginning of 20.6.3 in the menus. ONLY happens when you are in a menu.


----------



## gchapman1701 (Nov 1, 2008)

My three Tivo Bolts all updated to RC15 on Saturday. Now my Tivo Minis, which are still on RC7 lose connectivity to the Bolts every 5-15 minutes when watching recordings or live TV. Anyone else seeing this? It was working perfectly until the update. In fact, I did not even know the Bolts updated until the problem occurred and I investigated to see what changed. 

Also - why is it Tivo does not mark all devices on an account for update whenever one of them is marked? I get that they batch updates to minimize load on their servers, but when you have a system like this where Minis and their stream servers (Roamio/Bolt/etc) often requires the same software version, it's ludicrous to not sync the updates. Been a loyal Tivo guy for 15 years now and this is pretty maddening!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gchapman1701 said:


> Also - why is it Tivo does not mark all devices on an account for update whenever one of them is marked? I get that they batch updates to minimize load on their servers, but when you have a system like this where Minis and their stream servers (Roamio/Bolt/etc) often requires the same software version, it's ludicrous to not sync the updates. Been a loyal Tivo guy for 15 years now and this is pretty maddening!


With two Roamio and two Mini boxes, I am glad that only one of each get the update. I sign up for early updates on one pair of boxes, then I can compare the changes and watch TCF for changes. I still have two Mini boxes and two Premiere boxes on RC7. I hope the Mini boxes get the update, but don't really care about the Premieres.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Got this update last night and the issue with no Dolby Digital when using a receiver still does not work. You still get 2 channel stereo and then you have to enter TiVo Central and then enter and exit the settings menu to get it to start outputting DD 5.1. You then have to repeat the issue when you put the receiver back into HDMI standby to get the TiVo outputting 2 channel stereo. It has been a year and a month since TiVo broke this. It looks like this will never get fixed.


I noticed this happening after an update late last year. But I only run into it about once a week or so. Not sure what caused it with the update last year. But since that update it sometimes is on pcm output when bringing it out of standby(even though it's set for DD). SO I need to go to the audio settings and switch it to PCM output and then to DD. And then it is fine. And then It might be seven days or more until I run into it again. And it's still there with the new update because I ran into it last night when bringing my Bolt out of standby.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

My Roamio Pro finally had a "pending restart" status today, and updated from RC7 to RC15.
My Roamio Basic got RC13 and RC15 not long after each one came out.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Not that I am concerned about it, since I don't notice anything different, but the Premiere I'm using still has 07, whereas my Bolt got 13 and then 15. At least I can still wirelessly transfer between them and, most of the time, use MVR.

I wonder why the Bolt got 13 and then 15, yet the Premiere hasn't moved from 07. But I am not concerned to the point that i would contact them. Maybe 2 years ago, when their customer service was great and techs knowledgeable. Now, as long as everything works and the guide isn't too funged up, I'm basically ok (not happy, but ok until they fix their guide data problems)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Not that I am concerned about it, since I don't notice anything different, but the Premiere I'm using still has 07, whereas my Bolt got 13 and then 15. At least I can still wirelessly transfer between them and, most of the time, use MVR.
> 
> I wonder why the Bolt got 13 and then 15, yet the Premiere hasn't moved from 07. But I am not concerned to the point that i would contact them. Maybe 2 years ago, when their customer service was great and techs knowledgeable. Now, as long as everything works and the guide isn't too funged up, I'm basically ok (not happy, but ok until they fix their guide data problems)


I have two Premieres and two Mini boxes on RC7. I saw posted somewhere that updates have been halted. It's low on my priority list. I'll wait. "Fix their guide problems". You are such an optimist.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

If they can fix things faster than they break new things, at least we are moving in the right direction. Right? Right?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

kokishin said:


> Just got the update to RC15 on my Roamio Pro; still waiting for the Mini to get the update. The issue continues as you stated above. I PM'd @TiVoMargret on 12/8/16 but never received a reply. I wish others would PM her about this issue so perhaps they will take it more seriously and fix it soon.


Try emailing her at [email protected]
I don't think she visits this sight on a regular basis anymore. She did ask me to do the 777 clear when bringing the receiver in and out of standby. That was quite a while ago though. I never heard back though. She does know about this issue.
I also suggest other that have this issue to email her.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> I noticed this happening after an update late last year. But I only run into it about once a week or so. Not sure what caused it with the update last year. But since that update it sometimes is on pcm output when bringing it out of standby(even though it's set for DD). SO I need to go to the audio settings and switch it to PCM output and then to DD. And then it is fine. And then It might be seven days or more until I run into it again. And it's still there with the new update because I ran into it last night when bringing my Bolt out of standby.


Yes this stated with the update that gave us quick mode and skip mode. I was in the middle of having my two Premieres replaced by TiVo with two Roamios and I do know that it was still working OK with the Premieres even after it updated to quick mode. I did manage to use the first Roamio before the update and the audio did respond when bringing the receiver out of standby but when the update installed it no longer responded automatically.
At that time you can fix it just by pausing and unpausing or changing the channel. Since 20.6.3 hit the only thing that now works is by entering and exiting the settings and accounts menu. You don't need to toggle any settings just enter the menu and exit and it will force the TiVo to a new HDMI handshake. I suspect if TiVo does convert that menu to HD then the only way left is to toggle the DD off and on in the settings menu or worse we will have to reboot the box every time we take our receivers in and out of standby.

TiVo support just tells you to use optical but I keep telling them I will not get DD Plus when using Vudu and Amazon Prime. They then say there is nothing they can do and then close the ticket since that it their fix.

If you can please email Margret about this and she has communicated with me about this. [email protected]


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

morac said:


> Does RC13/15 fix the issue where occasionally the audio output gets stuck in PCM only mode until the user goes to a SD only screen?


Nooooo! Every update we get I try this first but as usual just left with disappointment.

If you can please email Margret. [email protected]


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I have two Premieres and two Mini boxes on RC7. I saw posted somewhere that updates have been halted. It's low on my priority list. I'll wait. "Fix their guide problems". You are such an optimist.


Doesn't seem to be halted since TiVo's are still getting the RC15 update this week (including ours which did not get the RC13 update).

Scott


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Doesn't seem to be halted since TiVo's are still getting the RC15 update this week (including ours which did not get the RC13 update).


I went straight from 7 to 15 today on a Roamio Plus.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> Nooooo! Every update we get I try this first but as usual just left with disappointment.
> 
> If you can please email Margret. [email protected]


I would suggest also complaining about and describing the problem on both Facebook and Twitter. Loudly. Repeatedly.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Wil said:


> I went straight from 7 to 15 today on a Roamio Plus.


My Pro did the same. Mini is still on 7 though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My pro updated overnight. This morning when I turned on my TV there was no audio at all. The only way to get it back was to put the box in standby and take it out.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought the RC7 build was sluggish (moving around My Shows, drilling into Episode Details, etc.) I saw some earlier posts in this thread indicating RC15 was snappy. I agree and think it's a big improvement. Were other people thinking RC7 was slower than expected as well?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is there anything one can do to expedite receipt of the RC15 update?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Is there anything one can do to expedite receipt of the RC15 update?


I suppose you could email Margret with your tsn and a good reason. I just got 15.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I thought the RC7 build was sluggish (moving around My Shows, drilling into Episode Details, etc.) I saw some earlier posts in this thread indicating RC15 was snappy. I agree and think it's a big improvement. Were other people thinking RC7 was slower than expected as well?


I haven't noticed any difference yet on our Roamio Pro. Note that the images seem to be served by Akamai now so I wonder if that may account for some of what you are seeing. Not sure when they switched but I noticed it after the most recent BSC incident so this would not be related to the RC15 update.

Scott


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I got it on my Roamio Pro today. I force connected and got on my three minis too. I hope this release fixes the sort that goes back to date after a day or two. It is really annoying to keep having to change to name.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

ShayL said:


> I got it on my Roamio Pro today. I force connected and got on my three minis too. I hope this release fixes the sort that goes back to date after a day or two. It is really annoying to keep having to change to name.


It does not.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Lurker1 said:


> It does not.


Bummer.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not sure what this release fixes other than the Mini live TV timeout. Settings still don't stick, music playback is still broken on Roamios, etc.


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

Roamio pro went from RC7 to RC15 yesterday and lost the ability to toggle both the colored A and B buttons for captions etc. TiVo customer service say they know about it but have no info when it will be fixed. It has been given high priority with the software engineers. These worked fine on RC7. Break something that's not broken?


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> Roamio pro went from RC7 to RC15 yesterday and lost the ability to toggle both the colored A and B buttons for captions etc. TiVo customer service say they know about it but have no info when it will be fixed. It has been given high priority with the software engineers. These worked fine on RC7. Break something that's not broken?


Stopped working for me too. Thanks for posting - I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> Roamio pro went from RC7 to RC15 yesterday and lost the ability to toggle both the colored A and B buttons for captions etc. TiVo customer service say they know about it but have no info when it will be fixed. It has been given high priority with the software engineers. These worked fine on RC7. Break something that's not broken?


Thanks for the status report--reported the issue to TiVo Support yesterday as well. My hunch and hope is that the high priority is real, as this affects accessibility (federally-required) for those with vision/hearing issues (for example, the screen reader function, well, doesn't anymore--there's no way to access it, as far as I can tell; closed captions and audio descriptions still can be reached through a show's info. screens, fortunately, as well as through the audio settings screen--this does give pause to consider that the screen reader also should be reachable through the audio settings page as well).


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

As they rush out the fix for this legal requirement, I wonder what new things they will break? :fearful:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Lurker1 said:


> As they rush out the fix for this legal requirement, I wonder what new things they will break? :fearful:


Try not to think about it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess is that the hard date for the legal requirements is what started all of these revisions. Pushed early just to comply where it could have nonrenewable delayed for a better transition.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> Roamio pro went from RC7 to RC15 yesterday and lost the ability to toggle both the colored A and B buttons for captions etc.


Same for the Bolt+.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm not sure what this release fixes other than the Mini live TV timeout. Settings still don't stick, music playback is still broken on Roamios, etc.


It fixes transfers with HD, S3 and S2 TiVo's. I understand it also fixed the issue FIOS users in the DC area were having with the local Fox channel (recording, trick play, access from a Mini).

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> Roamio pro went from RC7 to RC15 yesterday and lost the ability to toggle both the colored A and B buttons for captions etc. TiVo customer service say they know about it but have no info when it will be fixed. It has been given high priority with the software engineers. These worked fine on RC7. Break something that's not broken?


As ajwees41 pointed out in a separate thread here, the issue has been fixed! 

The features should fix in your box's next automatic connection to TiVo Central. If the features aren't yet working for you and you don't want to wait, just force a regular connection and let your box do a smallish regular download and install (I needed to do so, even though my box last did a download only this afternoon). And voilà, A-B-C are back again, no restart needed! Interestingly, the software version remains the same (for me, 20.6.3.RC15).

Good to see TiVo being so responsive here--only been a week or so since the features were broken. Humorously/sadly, TiVo support hasn't yet responded to the ticket I filed with it yesterday on the issue (apart from an acknowledgement of my ticket), lol.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> I thought the RC7 build was sluggish (moving around My Shows, drilling into Episode Details, etc.) I saw some earlier posts in this thread indicating RC15 was snappy. I agree and think it's a big improvement. Were other people thinking RC7 was slower than expected as well?


on my premierexl, both rc7 and rc15 were a great improvement in performance. the dropout experienced when switching from live tv to the video window when going into tivo central was almost eliminated.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm not sure what this release fixes other than the Mini live TV timeout. Settings still don't stick, music playback is still broken on Roamios, etc.


Not sure if the timeout was fixed, but the issue where the Roamio doesn't show the names of the minis connected to it is still happening for me.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Did we already know that there can be software updates that do not require a restart and do not change the version number? This sort of confuses things when we try to deduce what is fixed or broken in a given release.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My Roamio has decided it wants to reboot everyday now since this new update


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Did we already know that there can be software updates that do not require a restart and do not change the version number? This sort of confuses things when we try to deduce what is fixed or broken in a given release.


I think it depends on the update. Items like the vevo link, even Amazon were not done with a download. I do have a TiVo Message for each download I received. All identical.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MeInDallas said:


> My Roamio has decided it wants to reboot everyday now since this new update


That's not good. I would put the unit into Standby then pull the power for a minute. I never do a restart following an update. I don't do warm boots on my computer either. I'm old.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> Did we already know that there can be software updates that do not require a restart and do not change the version number? This sort of confuses things when we try to deduce what is fixed or broken in a given release.


The recent A-B-C button fix (started yesterday) seems to have occurred via a regular connection to TiVo Central and did not require a restart; nor did the software version number change or was a message put on one's TiVo.


----------



## wunderhund (Apr 18, 2013)

xander777 said:


> Not sure if the timeout was fixed, but the issue where the Roamio doesn't show the names of the minis connected to it is still happening for me.


With 20.6.3.RC15 on both host Premiere 4 and mini, still experiencing lost connection with Live TV on Mini. Just started this week -- had not been an issue before.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

xander777 said:


> Not sure if the timeout was fixed, but the issue where the Roamio doesn't show the names of the minis connected to it is still happening for me.


RC15 on my Roamio Pro and Mini. Mini now auto relinquishes tuner after four hours.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Also another one, the Roamio is recording a suggestion, and when you look in the folder it says "The Price Is Right" but the guide says its recording the inauguration. Now it's just finished "The Young and the Restless" in suggestions, but the guide still says inauguration.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> Also another one, the Roamio is recording a suggestion, and when you look in the folder it says "The Price Is Right" but the guide says its recording the inauguration. Now it's just finished "The Young and the Restless" in suggestions, but the guide still says inauguration.


I've sometimes found that different parts of the UI say different things about a show (e.g. the show name or description will be different, depending on where you are in the UI). I've taken this to be that the different UI areas call up different show data fields. I've seen this with special event shows, as vs. a regular series, for example.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> I've sometimes found that different parts of the UI say different things about a show (e.g. the show name or description will be different, depending on where you are in the UI). I've taken this to be that the different UI areas call up different show data fields. I've seen this with special event shows, as vs. a regular series, for example.


Ok I get what youre saying. I'll keep a watch on it. I've never seen it before this, so youre probably right.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MeInDallas said:


> Ok I get what youre saying. I'll keep a watch on it. I've never seen it before this, so youre probably right.


This can happen if the box has recently made a connection, but hasn't finished indexing the data. It can also happen if you schedule a manual recording for a show that's not in the guide and has changed into a different show.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> Did we already know that there can be software updates that do not require a restart and do not change the version number? This sort of confuses things when we try to deduce what is fixed or broken in a given release.


Some updates are configuration changes (an old example would be on the S3 OLED when the Video on Demand menu item was replaced with just Netflix) and not really updates to the software so the version wouldn't be different.

Scott


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Some updates are configuration changes (an old example would be on the S3 OLED when the Video on Demand menu item was replaced with just Netflix) and not really updates to the software so the version wouldn't be different.


Another example is when quick mode and skip mode were enabled for Roamio users. The software went out to everyone at once, but was initially enabled only for people in the test markets. Then later they flipped the switch in the configuration for everyone else, turning those features on for the rest of the users without any software update or reboot needed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

xander777 said:


> Not sure if the timeout was fixed, but the issue where the Roamio doesn't show the names of the minis connected to it is still happening for me.


That issue has been around as long as there have been Minis, it's nothing new. Another glaring lack of attention to detail that has always bothered me about Tivo software devs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

slowbiscuit said:


> That issue has been around as long as there have been Minis, it's nothing new. Another glaring lack of attention to detail that has always bothered me about Tivo software devs.


Before RC7, if a Mini was using a tuner, the name was visible with Info and Down. Now it just shows "another TiVo box" or the TSN. That sucks.


----------



## rablake (Mar 31, 2005)

sharkster said:


> That re-appearing left column thing just pisses me off. Any re-start, even if you have to re-start a machine yourself, and it puts that damnable thing in. I guess about the only thing I can be grateful for is that they don't change ALL my settings.


AGREE x 10


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Before RC7, if a Mini was using a tuner, the name was visible with Info and Down.


Not always. This bug has been around forever, I've seen unnamed or TSN-named Minis for as long as I've had them (at least 2 years now).


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Both my Roamio Pro and Mini are on RC15. I noticed something interesting regarding the Tivo Mini accessing one of my Roamio Pro's tuners. While watching live TV on my Roamio Pro this morning, we got an emergency broadcast flood alert warning which always causes the Mini to grab a tuner on the Roamio Pro. I clicked Info and checked the six tuners on the Roamio Pro many times during the four hours the Mini holds the Roamio Pro tuner. Initially after the emergency warning, the Roamio Pro tuner status stated "Currently in use by Master Bedroom Box", which is where the Mini is located. I continued checking tuner status and ~ an hour later and it stated "Currently in use by another Tivo box". I continued checking tuner status and ~ two hours thereafter and the tuner status returned to "Currently in use by Master Bedroom Box". Finally, after four hours, the Mini relinquished it's tuner. So what I saw was the tuner status message go from specific to generic and then back to specific.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

I just keep hoping they'll fix the resetting of the sort order. The left column reappearing is super annoying but at least I only have to fix that once. The sort order changes on Every. Single. Folder. and it's driving me mad. At first I was systematically resorting them all but it kept resetting multiple times a week and I don't have time to fix it that often.

I accidentally watched half of the most recent episode of a show where I was six episodes behind, because out of habit I hit play on the top episode in the folder without realizing they were in reverse order. (Yeah I was confused, but I thought I hadn't been paying good attention to the previous episode and must have missed some key stuff. Finally figured out what I'd done after a major plot twist that is now spoiled. Ugh.) So I really, really hope this bug is high on their list of things to fix.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

kokishin said:


> RC15 on my Roamio Pro and Mini. Mini now auto relinquishes tuner after four hours.


Does it show the name of the mini that has a tuner?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

So I phoned Tivo tech support a bit ago, and was told that the rebooting is known issue, and there is supposed to be a fix for it released in the future. Thats all the soup she could give me on that one. I sure hope its scheduled for spring and not the fall


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

MeInDallas said:


> So I phoned Tivo tech support a bit ago, and was told that the rebooting is known issue, and there is supposed to be a fix for it released in the future. Thats all the soup she could give me on that one. I sure hope its scheduled for spring and not the fall


"the future" includes the spring, the fall, next winter, 2525, the 12th of Never, ...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

xander777 said:


> Does it show the name of the mini that has a tuner?


I just tested my Mini for that. It starts with the TSN, then changes to "another TiVo box".


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

coldtoes said:


> I accidentally watched half of the most recent episode of a show where I was six episodes behind, because out of habit I hit play on the top episode in the folder without realizing they were in reverse order. (Yeah I was confused, but I thought I hadn't been paying good attention to the previous episode and must have missed some key stuff. Finally figured out what I'd done after a major plot twist that is now spoiled. Ugh.) So I really, really hope this bug is high on their list of things to fix.


Same thing happened to me, but I managed to catch the issue after the "previously on" teaser at the beginning of the episode. I gave up re-sorting all the TV Show folders a few weeks ago since they reset themselves pretty much every day.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have resigned to watching from the bottom up in the new Age of Rovi. Press channel down to get to the bottom.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> Press channel down to get to the bottom.


Also, the 'Advance' remote button (30 Sec. Skip) is useful for hyperjumping between the the bottom and top of a long list of shows.


----------

